# Duboisi Journal



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

2/19/10 - My two duboisi in my 120 gallon tank bred. This will be their third time, and I plan to do anything neccesary to raise the babies. In the tank is a mixture of new world cichlids and african rift lake mbuna, so it really is interesting and surprising that they are reproducing in a community cichlid environment. I plan to strip her in three weeks, and give them their own quarters, or just seperate the mother. 


The 120 Gallon tank


The Dad!


the incubating mom!

Any extra advice is welcome!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow Danny, great looking tank and congrats on the success with your Tropheus breeding!


----------



## cichlideo (Jun 1, 2010)

I have 5 as well and they are doing fine. It shows again it can be done under the right conditions. Congrats!!


----------

